# Activating 12V trigger with IR remote



## GGA

I just got a PS Audio Quintet power strip which has a 12V trigger. It is at the rear of my room and I have plugged my rear amps into it. I want to use my IR remote control to turn on the rear amps using the 12V trigger on the Quintet.

Does a "black box" exist that will receive an IR signal (which would programmed into my remote) and then activate a 12V trigger?

I want to use the Quintet because it allows you leave selected duplexes always on and activate other duplexes via a trigger.

Another way to look at it is that I need a remote controlled component with a 12V trigger that does absolutely nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## Anthony

well there's something called an Ocelot, which is a standalone computer that accepts IR codes and can repeat them, fire a trigger off of them, or send powerline (X10, Insteon) commands when receiving the signal.

It's probably overkill for your application, but it does allow for some robust programming. I've only read about people using these, I have no direct experience.

Another option is an X10 or Insteon appliance module, which would allow you to send the remote signal over the powerline, then get a 12V wall-wart from Radio Shack and use that to trigger.

If you can snake a small cable all the way back there, you can run 12V from one of these wall warts from maybe your preamp or receiver which may have a "switched" outlet in the back. That would power the wall wart, which would sent 12V on the wire to the other power strip, which would trigger the rear amps.

Hopefully one of these ideas will help. 

Good luck.

Anthony


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> Does a "black box" exist that will receive an IR signal (which would programmed into my remote) and then activate a 12V trigger?


You bet - it's called a "home theater receiver." 

Kidding, of course. You might check our HT Construction Forum for a sticky thread on how to run wiring in-wall, if all else fails.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## GGA

The Niles MSU250 or Xantech CC12 will do what I want. The MSU250 is preferred since the remote commands can be downloaded. You have to buy a separate teaching remote for the CC12.


----------



## lcaillo

A 12v wall wart or power supply plugged into the switched outlet on a reciever or pre/pro will also do the trick cheaply.


----------

